# 2004 CR 1 Team Issue vs. 2009 CR 1 Team



## aaronfstern (Jul 21, 2009)

I need some advice. A reputable bike shop near me is selling a 2004 CR 1 Team Issue, almost mint. It's got full ultegra, full carbon new origin 8 seat post, new handlebars and brand new Easton Vista SLs. He's asking $1400, including lifetime service and fitting. It's a sweet ride, and comes in at just over 17lbs.

Good deal, right? 

My conundrum is that another shop is having a sale on the 09' CR 1 Team, I can get it for $1760 plus tax. It has a full 105 grupo and Aksium wheel set. So, for a few hundred dollars more, (about 500, when tax is said and done) I can get a new bike with new 105. 

Which is a better deal? Is the older Ultegra better or as good as the new 105? Has the frame changed at all? 

All research says that the frame is relatively unchanged. 

I'd like to save that 500 bucks and put it towards pedals,shoes, etc. But I don't want to regret not getting the new bike on sale. 

Please, any help is appreciated!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

*Cr1*

I'd go with the 2004 team issue if it has Ultegra 10 speed. It has a lighter frame & a better groupo. Is that the one that has yellow Scott decals all over it? After 2006 the top end CR1's (Team Issue & SL) got 100g heavier with the introduction of the Addict as the top model. The Easton Vista's are also probably a slightly better wheel than the a-suckiems too. Not sure if they fixed this, but the older CR1's don't have a replaceable derailleur hanger. If you have a bad crash & damage it your frame may become a paperweight or single speed. That being said, the CR1 is the best bike I have ever ridden. I have numerous bikes & it is the one I always take.


----------

